# Playscale Lathe



## Playscale Enthusiast (Aug 14, 2011)

Which lathe would you recommend for making different types of furniture legs for playscale (Barbie, G.I. Joe)?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I would look at the Jet 1220 VS or the Turncrafter Pro 12" 1 hp from Penn State Industries. Both are great lathes, have good low end speeds and very versitile. I have the Jet 1220 VS and turn everything from pens, small finials, to 12" bowls. A Jet 1014 would do the job if I understand you right and these will be smaller legs.


----------

